# Center console removal inst. & conv. motion detector P/N's



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The following documents will help installing the motion sensors in E46 convertible Euro-spec alarms:
Center console removal This will gived clear instructions for completely removing the center console, necessary to gain access to the mounting bracket on the drive tunnel where the front SDR sensor goes.
Front sensor removal/installation. *Note: Ignore these instructions: "Remove airbag control unit, Remove right glovebox, Remove panel for pedal assembly, Remove all clip-fitted trims on panel for instrument panel, Release panel for instrument panel". This is not necessary.*
Rear sensor removal. Helpful to visualize installation. However, since this is really removal instructions, does not cover cutting the back of the console via the template included with the retrofit kit. It is self-explanatory when have the template... If you order just the sensors and the rear housing, I don't think you'll get the template, so you'll have a tougher time. I'm trying to locate a part# for the template in the ETK, but have been unsuccessful so far.
As has been noted in numerous threads, the motion detectors are not included with the US spec alarm kit, due to FCC approval issues. A screen capture from the BMW parts ETK showing all the available alarm components, including the SDR sensors, and their part numbers, can be viewed here. I have hilighted the part entries that I believe to be the most current and correct -- there are numerous entries for each of these two parts, however the "AF" designation; "A" means that the part can be substituted with the next one sequentially (i.e. next line down), and the "F" means it is no longer available from the factory. Hence, my choices you see in the diagram.

*Note that I have not ordered these part numbers, nor installed these exact components.* I didn't have this information when I did my install, so I ordered the complete MY99 European alarm retrofit kit, containing all the US parts, plus motion sensors, and wiring harnesses (which are not needed in MY01 cars). I had a successful install, and fully functional system.

Many people have asked for the part numbers for just the motion sensors so they can add them to their existing US spec alarm already installed. If anyone orders these parts and does an install, please post to the board as to your success/failure.


----------

